# Columbus Musky Show anyone?



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Anyone in for the Columbus, Ohio Musky Show? Maybe we can hang out at a certain time slot, show lures, and give tips? Lunch-The Buckeye Hall has some good food. It'd be good to meet everyone.

My preference would be saturday between seminars. Maybe 12 pm or 1pm at the diner right next to the entrance to the show? There's a lot of table there and space for food.


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

Hope I'm not the only one going !!LOL. Here is part of the latest litter of Alleycats that will be there. Make sure to stop by the Alley Cat booth and talk lures. Would be great to put a face with a name. Got to at least check out my new cat on the banner. He was redesigned and looks 10x meaner than before! Hope to see some of you there.
Cliff
www.alleycatlures.com


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

Here's the new alleycat logo. The guy did an awesome job redesigning it for me. Note the treble hook in the ear !
Cliff 
www.alleycatlures.com


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Cool-RealCool.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Not sure Greg. I might, but the budget is tight these days.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Critt,
I'll be there saturday if you are there.


----------



## bluegill314 (Nov 21, 2006)

Reel Science and I will be there Friday. We're new here, but looking for bait-making tips and paint schemes. See you there.

Eric


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Going Sat. with a van full of new musky hunters. Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

MuskieJim and I will be there Friday and Saturday morning. LOOK FOR US! -Gabe


----------

